# Any Mobal GMS phone users out there??



## BarCol (Apr 7, 2008)

Going to Italy this summer looking at buying a Mobal $99 special...  Any users out there for commenting on the good and the bad????


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes...the only problem with Mobal is the exorbitant per minute costs back to the US...and I assume Canada too, but you may want to check.

It will be much cheaper to get a phone that will take a local Sim card and buy the card there.  

However, if you're not planning on calling home too much, then it's probably fine!


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 7, 2008)

I like mine -- it has worked everywhere I've ever needed it.  Sharon is right about the high fees -- but I like that my family and my office has the same number, every time, for emergencies.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 8, 2008)

I also have one and find it very handy, particularly since it has voicemail.  I use an MCI phone card for making calls back to the states as the rates are much cheaper.  Only use the MOBAL for emergencies, or very short calls!  If you are only going once, it might not be worth it, but I too find it handy to have the same phone number each time we go.  Just be aware that it's a UK phone number so if anyone is calling you, it could be an expensive call for them.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Apr 9, 2008)

My daughter just returned from a 2 week spring break school trip to Italy.  I purchased her the mobal phone and it worked perfectly.  She called once to twice a day from all over Italy, sounded like she was next door.  However, I purchased the phone last summer but i believe I purchased the $49 phone.

Go for it!!

PS: If I recall the text messages were fairly expense


----------



## BarCol (Apr 9, 2008)

*I'm either techncially clueless or worrying this to death*

I think I’m turning into my mother and becoming technically clueless…..or I’m worrying this one to death.

When we buy the phone ($49 or $99 - the only difference is the ability to use it in some parts of the States, Canada, the Caribbean and Mexico - the latter would be very handy) are you recommending that we get calling cards as well?

Malibu Sky - have you got the bill for your daughter's school jaunt yet, as her/your case sounds like ours.  We will need to keep in touch with our daughter everyday. We can get her a calling card for calling from our Canadian land line to the Mobal UK mobile number for 20.9¢ / min, but the way I read the Mobal site, we would also pay.

Incoming calls: 	$1.25/min
National calls: 	$1.25/min
Calls to the USA & Canada: 	$1.50/min
Calls to the UK: 	$1.50/min
Calls to other countries: 	$2.95/min
Outgoing text messages:	$0.80/message
Incoming text messages:	FREE!

So for our daughter to call us, we’d end up paying $1.46 a minute ($1.25 for incoming + 20.9¢ / min) for her to call us. Is that right? 

On outbound calls, from the Mobal mobile phone with the UK number to our Canadian landline, we’d pay $1.50 per minute to talk. Is that correct? I guess what I’m missing is how a calling card would help with the outgoing from the cell phone, as it seems that we’d pay a minimum of $1.25 /min (for a national call with a calling card access number), plus the calling card cost per minute – so we’d likely only be saving about 4¢ / min. 

Can you folks shed some light on this as I must be getting something confused. As I said at the beginning, I’m becoming technically clueless.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 9, 2008)

I would certainly recommend getting both.  If you are scheduling calls, the MCI card works much more cheaply when making calls using a local Italian phone.  I would, however, contact MCI/Verizon to make sure you have the correct Italian toll free number to call when using the card.  I would only use the MOBAL for voicemail and emergencies.


----------



## BarCol (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks folks - we'll give the phones a whirl


----------



## Malibu Sky (Apr 10, 2008)

I just received the Mobal charge on my credit card, it was $70 US.  When she used it last year, I received a few different charges so more charges may be coming.  I feel the convenience of having the phone is well worth the extra charges..remember a hotel may also charge you for using a phone card!


----------



## scotlass (Apr 10, 2008)

The MCI phone card uses local toll free numbers and it's been my experience that most hotels do not charge for these calls.


----------



## BarCol (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks Malibu Sky - that's help with the numerics.  Scotlass - I think I should have indicated we are staying in apartments - through vrbo.com and Il Poggio - so the availability of land lines is.... well, unavailable or difficult.. We have ordered the phone today....


----------



## beanb41 (Apr 11, 2008)

THe way to get around huge roaming charges is to use a GMS phone that is not locked to your local network and purchase a local prepay SIM card on arrival in the new country. This way you pay local charges. A SMS message home to all those who *need* your new phone number and BObs your uncle you are away laughing


----------



## scotlass (Apr 11, 2008)

BarCol said:


> Scotlass - I think I should have indicated we are staying in apartments - through vrbo.com and Il Poggio - so the availability of land lines is.... well, unavailable or difficult.. We have ordered the phone today....



Our timeshare in Scotland does not have phones in the units but there is a pay phone which we have used for making calls with the card.  There is no charge for using the phone as it's a toll free number.  I have no experience in Italy, but we did use both the card and the MOBAL in southern France.  Having said that, neither is without problems as when we were in London last month, our hotel phone could not connect to the toll free number.  The use of the MOBAL is also dependent upon connecting to a local signal which, I wouldn't think would be a problem but could depend on where you are.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 12, 2008)

scotlass said:


> Our timeshare in Scotland does not have phones in the units but there is a pay phone which we have used for making calls with the card.  There is no charge for using the phone as it's a toll free number.



Be careful with this.  At Cameron House in Scotland, I was charged nearly $100 for making a toll free call from the unit's phone!


----------



## "Roger" (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried 

rangerover

They appear to be similar to Mobal, but


The phones are more expensive (starting at $129)
The minute to minute rates are about half of Mobal
They provide an 800 number so that people can call you from the US without being charged for a call to England

Overall, this looks attractive to me.  The biggest concern, not having heard of this company, is that I will buy the phone and find two years from now they are out of business.  One possibility is that their "recommendation" page (you type in where you are going, how often you travel, etc.) suggests that I buy a phone, but also mentions that for the first trip (about a week and a half in Wales) I can rent one for $39 just to try their service.  (For single time travellers, they always recommend renting.) I would lose that #39 but become familiar with the whole concept.

If anyone has had any experience with this company, comments appreciated.  TIA


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 6, 2008)

We have the $49 Mobal phone - bought in 2004 and have used since then when overseas.  Like the same # all the time.  Is expensive but perfect for emergencies.  But - if you will be in the same country for a while - get a prepaid card and use the payphones.


----------



## rfb813 (May 6, 2008)

Have you looked at United Mobile: www.united-mobile.com

They work great. Use them whenever we go to Europe.


----------



## 225chs (May 6, 2008)

Hi Barb

Have a great time at Il Poggio, I think you'll love it. sent you the photos after our visit last year. I have used Mobal for 5 years . Used it at Il Poggio. I use it for emergency use and talking to my daughter by text in Scotland. It is a bit high for minutes but I like having the same number every time I fly the Pond. Bought the $49 phone and highly recommend it.


----------

